# D&D NOOB Searching for a Game in Ajax, Ontario



## ShawnLogic (May 17, 2004)

Hi there,

I'm fairly new to D&D and was hoping to find a game with people that could help teach me to play in my area.

I live in Ajax, Ontario.  Please email me if you're interested in helping.

Thx.

Shawn Logic


----------

